# Google street view



## BaguetteMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi all, I've just started looking at Portugal as a potential location for my 'active retirement' plans and was surprised to find I cannot get the Street View option in Google Maps. Is it available for Portugal? Am I doing something wrong? Do I need top go to Specsavers?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's limited to certain areas depends where your looking, but you will find places of interest with options to view in more detail, but that's not the same as street view, it's also worthwhile using Windows maps


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello

As has been said it works in some of the larger places. When you move the little man to where you want to look at the top of the screen you will see Exit streetview and at the side a house and a little man, click on the little man and if there is a street view it will come up as street view. If there is no streetview the little house will be highlighted.

I have tried it on Janina's laptop using windows 7 and my desktop using Ubuntu Linux just to make sure it works.

Fred


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Good news guys. Streetview has finally been released for the rest of the country. The images are from 2009 but interesting all the same. Enjoy.


----------

